
Architecture of a Database System (2007) [pdf] - Tomte
http://db.cs.berkeley.edu/papers/fntdb07-architecture.pdf
======
craigkerstiens
A great deeper resource is the readings in databases collection (redbook) -
[http://www.redbook.io/](http://www.redbook.io/)

~~~
hedora
The previous edition is a great read:
[http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~nil/764/](http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~nil/764/)

(Haven’t read the new one... YMMV)

------
fizwhiz
Also relevant:

[http://www.bailis.org/blog/how-to-make-fossils-productive-
ag...](http://www.bailis.org/blog/how-to-make-fossils-productive-again/)

Choice quote from there: > Kill the reference architecture and rethink our
conception of “database.” The article titled “Architecture of Database System”
should be considered harmful. If a system doesn’t have a buffer pool, it can
still be a database, and, in fact, I’d prefer not to read any more papers on
“databases” that have buffer pools. Instead, I’d prefer you shock me with your
radical, new (and useful!) conception of a data management platform.

~~~
ignoramous
Yes. And this paper by Stonebreaker et al was the catalyst for that kind of
thinking:
[http://www.vldb.org/conf/2007/papers/industrial/p1150-stoneb...](http://www.vldb.org/conf/2007/papers/industrial/p1150-stonebraker.pdf)
and his presentation:
[https://youtu.be/DJFKl_5JTnA](https://youtu.be/DJFKl_5JTnA)

Also, see this blog post: [http://www.dbms2.com/2008/02/18/mike-stonebraker-
calls-for-t...](http://www.dbms2.com/2008/02/18/mike-stonebraker-calls-for-
the-complete-destruction-of-the-old-dbms-order/)

~~~
js8
I wonder how this would compare to things like IMS. It's one of few non-
relational databases quite widely used for OLTP, and it has a reputation of
(possibly) being really fast.

------
jaswilder
The CMU Advanced Database Systems lectures are also really good:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLSE8ODhjZXjYplQRUlrgQ...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLSE8ODhjZXjYplQRUlrgQKwIAV3es0U6t)

------
jchrisa
If you are interested in the life of a query but in a modern distributed
database, this blog post from my colleague at Fauna illustrates the data flow
of a global transactional database [https://blog.fauna.com/the-life-of-a-
faunadb-query](https://blog.fauna.com/the-life-of-a-faunadb-query)

~~~
gricardo99
do you happen to know how those nifty ASCII diagrams were created?

~~~
Artemis2
I would recommend Monodraw:
[https://monodraw.helftone.com](https://monodraw.helftone.com)

